# Is it GE1, GE2, Bio seal = mildew resistant or not? Mis information etc.



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so this is a bit of a rant, a bit of a question, a bit of a warning. So i just divided my 20 and 10 gallon tanks. They look really good and I spent probably an hour each setting them up like I wanted. I purchased 100% Silicone Window/door/attic/basement sealant which according to everyone is GE 1 silicone. Nowhere on the label did it say bio seal which is supposedly can be poisonous. Well last night I picked the tube up and read the fine print on the back; it says "GE II silicone" and later on down the tube it says "mildew and mold resistant"! So it looks like GE caught on to people using GE1 and changed what silicone they're putting in these tubes. I was warned by everyone not to use Bathtub/sink silicone as it had the bio seal, but if this stuff states it has mildew, mold resistance wouldn't that mean the exact same thing? Now I'm just glad I haven't put any fish in those tanks, but I used this same silicone to attach my filter baffles :-( Plus when i search around tons of people say GE II is fine and have used it for a long while, others say "NO ALL WILL PERISH".


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

When I initially divided my 20g, the silicone I used had the anti mildew and mold stuff in it. None of the fish that went into that tank lived. I broke it down and scrapped off the silicone. I'm now using that tank to house my corn snake while I bought another 20g for my fish. I was probably being paranoid about it, but I didn't want to risk more fish, dying. I will always use aquarium sealant from now on because of this.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

GE I is fine to use, its the same stuff they sell to aquarium manufactures. GE II has mold and mildue stuff in it. Clear GE I only, I cannot stress this enough. I bought the GE II and had to return it after looking it up online. 

I have GE I in my tanks, no issues. I have been told not to touch the GE II.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I tracked this down, the latest posts talk about GE adding moldicide to all of their products on the East Coast and basically it will all kill fish. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21234&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=210


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

See this?


> biglove
> 
> Joined: 04 Jan 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I use GE1 Window and Door and have no problems thus far. It would be illegal for GE to add moldicide to all of their products without changing the label so I seriously doubt that is what a rep told that person. He or she was probably confused.

You can always just pay the extra money and use Marineland's aquarium silicone. It's sold at petsmart and I believe I've even seen it at Lowe's or Home Depot on my last trip.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

They can do this if they released a new part number for GE 1. I saw the GE1 tubes of silicone today at Wal Mart, I didn't look through them to see if it had mold/mildew protection, BUT the small containers that used to be GE 1 are in fact now GE 2, I have proof of this here and went through every small container of window/door/attic/basement, all are now GE 2. I bought a new 5 - 15 filter for 11 bucks, and put a new baffle on it tonight. I couldn't find the silicone that I knew was safe at Wal Mart so I hot glued it, it works well! The 20 gallon now has the dividers pulled, and both of my filters have all the silicone removed. I'm planning on ordering a tube of aquarium safe sealant off of Amazon tonight because I need the small tube to get a clean bead. It's on there for the cheap and I'll probably throw another heater and maybe some betta food in the cart to get free shipping


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

After more research I believe he was told wrong as well. I ran the MSDS of the DAP brand aquarium silicone, and the "Auto Marine" grade, they are IDENTICAL except for the name. There is no moldicide in these products. GE 1 is also still safe from what I saw on the tubes and the MSDS, but the tubes were older (even my Auto Marine DAP was the older style blue tube). I also have a hard time believing there is moldicide in the GE2 for windows/doors, but I won't risk my bettas to prove this. I pulled the dividers completely out of my 20 gallon and re did them (one was off about 1/8th inch). I ran a razor down the beads on the 10 gallon, pulled them and ran a new line of regular silicone, it looks even better now :-D I also had to pull apart 2 filter screens I had installed and re attach those. I'll tell you, acetic cure silicone doesn't flow like the ammonia cure, I wish I could verify if GE2 has moldicide or not, but I know GE won't give a straight answer.


----------

